# Laser range finders at 3D shoot....?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I dont' think I'd be going back there.
Sounds like they're catering to a few local hot shots who make the rules to benefit them and/or protect the locals.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmm, only one reply....does this mean that they are running shoots this way in some areas?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Club rules are club rules. If you don't like the rules go to another club.

Personally, no binoculars throughtout, everyone is on the same level.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

The smart clubs have learned that they need to find out what the shooters want. The ones with declining participation are just doing it the "way they have always" done it. Perhaps this club has a lot of regular shooters that like this method. You say you haven't been in it for a while and I gotta tell you things are changing. Many clubs/organizations have found that shooter participation is higher with the known distance element(range finders). The fastest growing organization right now is ASA and 2 years ago they instituted the half know/half unknown method. Nothing stays the same and the clubs who try to do it the way they always have are the ones on here complainig of low shooter numbers. I am not saying that this is the case with the place where you shot but 3D is definitely changing - as it should - to cater to the ones paying.


----------



## ACES (May 18, 2006)

I don't care one way or another.


----------



## SmoothismyLX (Apr 3, 2005)

*3d shoot*

Some club wanted to find out whose the better archer with known yardages.


----------



## rhustek (Jul 14, 2008)

I have been to a lot of 3D shoots at different clubs here in Michigan and everyone pretty much sticks to the IBO rules, few ASA. Binoculars allowed up to 8.5x and NO rangefinders.

I have seen people at shoots who are there for fun and use range finders to practice their accuracy, they do not turn in their score cards though. I do not see any harm in letting people use them as long as they do not interfere with the competition. 

Just as someone suggested above, I would not shoot at a club that allowed rangefinders in their competitions but no binoculars, seems strange since most rangefinders are magnified as well. If they allow range finders might as well just mark the distances so everyone knows is my opinion.

Advice: From now on call ahead of time to get the rules of the shoot before you go. Might save a headache and frustration. Do not get discouraged, what you experienced is not the norm!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Alot of ASA shoots do it. Usually half known half unknown. Typically on the known range you can also use your own range finder.

I personally don't have a problem with it, for 2 reasons.

1. It has been stated that 3D is similar to or an attempt at simulating hunting etc. Now if I'm in a tree stand "hunting" you bet I'm gonna have a range finder.

2. I think it has helped encourage other folks who have always wanted to try shooting a 3D tournament. I know the numbers at state qualifiers here in Texas have certainly gone up, alot of it from new shooters.

If it increases interest and participation, I'm all for it.


Besides, we all still have to make the shot. And it has become the source of much conversation I hear at shoots, that people can't undrstand when they shoot better on the unknown range than they do on the known distance.:wink:


----------



## woobenbowhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

Most clubs say yes to binoculars but no to range finders, that is part of the 
3d experience is to be able to judge yardage. I know a lot of clubs dont allow binos for hunter class which i personally think is crazy because i dont know of to many people that would go into the woods without binoculars. That is what a HUNTER class is for, shooters who arent the most competitive but still want the feel of 3d and a hunting feeling.


----------



## Drenalin1958 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have very little experience with 3D. That being said, it seems to me that if the rules are going to permit rangefinders then there should be a maximum time that you are allowed to take the shot when you step up to the line. That would make it a little interesting, put pressure on the competitor and keep things moving.

If the rules were to be modified with a time limit, then it should also be said that anyone who is not taking a shot at the target should not be permitted the use of the rangefinder until he/she has stepped in position. The would prevent competitors from circumventing the time limit by ranging the target when someone else is shooting.

Like I said, I have very little experience. So this was just my .02 worth.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

There is already a time limit rule. 1st shooter of the group gets 2 minutes and each of the next gets one minute. (this is for unknown yardage). For the known yardage portion all shooters get one minute.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

At my club the only shoot you get to use range finders is the broad head shoot.


----------



## HoytBoy3000 (Mar 7, 2003)

Most of the clubs around here do not permit rangefinders if you are competing in a class, but all allow binoculars. I personally always carry my reangefinder, but never compete in the class i jus shot for practice. Most of the clubs around here are still shooting rhineharts and I don't think shooting them helps me at all when wanting to compete in the ASA's. So I make the shot and if it doesnt turn out like i think it should have i will range the target and check myself. So i use the rangefinder as an aid more than a tool for trying to win.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Not around here...............no way. No range finders!!!!! I wont even shoot with people who are non comp with range finders so I cant be questioned. I figure I shoot and depending how I hit I can tell if I was off or dead on. Pretty simple. I agee with an earlier post sounds like a select few are having rules changed for their own good. And yes you can use the binos.........IBO rules are followed around here.


----------



## rvkhan (Dec 31, 2003)

*about rangefinders and binoculars*

At our local/ club shoots we are allowed to use binoculars and rangefindwers. This is the only way one can really learn how to judge distance. You judge the distance, shoot it, score yourself and then range it. This lets you know if you guessed right and or made a good shot. I shoot open class so I shoot out to 50-60 yards and need to use binoculars. Our club shoots follow ASA and or IBO rules. We all shoot the shot first then range it. We don't tell anyone the distance who hasn't it yet. At our club we are all about teaching one another, even though we all compete against each other. We are all friends and want to see each other improve. 
I feel that theres a benefit to binoculars and rangefinders on the course. Of couse, the day of a competition or tournament rangefinders are strictly off limits.


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

FOBsKILL said:


> Alot of ASA shoots do it. Usually half known half unknown. Typically on the known range you can also use your own range finder.
> 
> I personally don't have a problem with it, for 2 reasons.
> 
> ...


I just shot in my first 3D ASA tournament and I did better on the unknown ranges as well. I don't think they were easier targets either. Looks like I'm not that A-B-Normal after all!! :wink:


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

rhustek said:


> I have been to a lot of 3D shoots at different clubs here in Michigan and everyone pretty much sticks to the IBO rules, few ASA. Binoculars allowed up to 8.5x and NO rangefinders.
> 
> I have seen people at shoots who are there for fun and use range finders to practice their accuracy, they do not turn in their score cards though. I do not see any harm in letting people use them as long as they do not interfere with the competition.
> 
> ...


 I would have called, tried to find a number for 3 days before the shoot and there was no number to be found.

Here's the problem I had, or what bothered me the most...If I wanted to use my Binoculars I would have had to shoot the same class as the guys shooting with the Laser Rangefinders and I don't even own any Rangefinders.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

rvkhan said:


> *At our local/ club shoots we are allowed to use binoculars and rangefindwers*. This is the only way one can really learn how to judge distance. You judge the distance, shoot it, score yourself and then range it. This lets you know if you guessed right and or made a good shot. I shoot open class so I shoot out to 50-60 yards and need to use binoculars. *Our club shoots follow ASA and or IBO rules*. We all shoot the shot first then range it. We don't tell anyone the distance who hasn't it yet. At our club we are all about teaching one another, even though we all compete against each other. We are all friends and want to see each other improve.
> I feel that theres a benefit to binoculars and rangefinders on the course. Of couse, the day of a competition or tournament rangefinders are strictly off limits.


 I don't believe ASA or IBO allow rangefinders so how do you figure you follow their rules?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

BeachBow said:


> I just shot in my first 3D ASA tournament and I did better on the unknown ranges as well. I don't think they were easier targets either. Looks like I'm not that A-B-Normal after all!! :wink:


That's pretty much the norm on known distance.

I think it is because we tend to "over aim" on the known targets, stay on the shot too long "knowing" we have to make good now... we know how far it is.

The result is a somewhat fatigued shot, or the ol' peekaboo:wink:

It may payoff for the guys who are blessed with stellar eyesight, I swear some of them can see a black boar 12 ring from 50 yds. :nerd:


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

*first asa*

i shot my first asa earlier this year in paris. and i shot better on the unknown course. i know why also as i shot at the 14 rings on the known. i had a great time and shot with a great group. i only wish i had the time and money to do it more often!! 
i`m all for range finder classes if that helps bring new shooters. thanks asa


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

What Vero says.

Me, I shoot longbow, so I don't use any aids and don't need much time. But as Jeremiah Johnson said: 'You be sure and put the stink on, Boy, or they won't come round. Ya hear?'

You have to give the unlimited boys what they want and give them time to use their gadgets. You can't keep a club or a shoot going with longbows. 

So I turn my boost all the way down and do everything I do as slowly as I can. Sometimes I get so slow the block and tackle boys have to wait a bit for me! We've all got to get along to keep the sport alive and well. - lbg


----------



## Hoytshooter24/7 (Feb 3, 2008)

I shoot alot of 3Ds and that was not right. I've never been to one where they do that to the shooters. I would never go to the shoot again if I was you.


----------



## tmzg29 (Jul 3, 2006)

At our club we have a sign posted before you enter the course. No rangefinders and No binoculars permitted on the course. It puts everyone on an equal playing field. You can use them at the practice range but not on the course.


----------

